# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' star joins PETA campaign

## Perdita

Neighboursâ newest recruit and sex symbol Tottie Goldsmith has become the face of PETA's latest campaign.

Goldsmith, who joined the show earlier this year as femme fatale Cassandra Freedman, urges owners to desex their pets as part of the animal rights organisation's new "If You Love Them, Desex Them!" advertisement.

"When it comes to fighting the crisis of cat and dog overpopulation, a stitch in time truly does save nine - or 9,000 - unwanted births," said Tottie, who is joined in the advertisement by her beloved dog. "No one should be bringing more animals into the world when countless cats and dogs are literally dying for lack of good homes."

Goldsmith, who was part of Australian pop band Chantoozies in the late 1980s, is currently enjoying a successful run as the seductive and troublesome mother of Ramsay Street favourite Donna (Margot Robbie).

----------

